# Favorite recorded guitar tones?



## skeeballcore (Aug 9, 2014)

What are your personal favorite recorded tones? Heavy, not heavy, whatever

My list
Intro guitars to Aerosmiths "living on the edge"
Van Halen "Panama"
Meshuggah "DEI" album
Embodyment "Halo of Winter"
Carcass - first 5 tracks on "wake up and smell..."
Sevendust "Cold Day Memory"
Further Seems Forever "Hide Nothing" album
U2 "Streets have no name"
Extol "Undeceived" and "Blueprint dives" albums


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 9, 2014)

Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Also Meshuggah's tone on the *redone* Nothing album is crushing


----------



## Lokasenna (Aug 9, 2014)

Iced Earth - Horror Show
Metallica - Garage Inc (the first disc)
Nightingale - Nightfall Overture
Sentenced - The Cold White Light


----------



## jerm (Aug 9, 2014)

Dark Tranquillity - Fiction
Mors Principium Est - Liberation = Termination
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress
Decapitated - The Negation
Bloodbath - The Fathomless Mastery
Evergrey - Torn
Kataklysm - In The Arms of Devastation
Souldrainer - Reborn


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 9, 2014)

Anything U2 has done- The Edge is brilliant in his simplicity.
Metallica - The Black Album. The chorus on the rhythm guitar is genius. Sad But True wouldn't be nearly as heavy without it
Anything Killing Joke has done post mid 90's. Again, slight chorus on a high gain tone sounds HUGE.
Anything David Gilmour has done
The last two Tool albums
Any of Petrucci's tones
Marty Friedman (leads)
Vai's live tone
Anything Big Wreck has done.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 9, 2014)

Tool
Pantera
GnR
David Gilmour
Lindsay Buckingham
Meshuggah


----------



## Chi (Aug 9, 2014)

Taproot - Welcome
Korn - Life is Peachy
Meshuggah - Nothing (original 7 string record)
Staind - Break The Cycle


----------



## Dabo Fett (Aug 9, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> Anything U2 has done- The Edge is brilliant in his simplicity.
> Metallica - The Black Album. The chorus on the rhythm guitar is genius. Sad But True wouldn't be nearly as heavy without it
> Anything Killing Joke has done post mid 90's. Again, slight chorus on a high gain tone sounds HUGE.



never knew there was chorus on these rhythms. Did they really use a chorus effect or is it just from slightly out of sync double/ triple tracking?


----------



## Genome (Aug 9, 2014)

It's a generic choice, but I've got to go with The Black Album. 



Special mention goes to DT's Black Clouds and Silver Linings.



The chords at the beginning


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Aug 9, 2014)

Few off the top of my head..

Dream Theater - Images and Words
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Pink Floyd - PULSE
Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power
Kings X - Faith Hope Love

JP' s rhythm tone in the ADTOE and self titled album has been horrendous.. Thankfully his lead tone still kicks major @$$.. IMHO of course..


----------



## schecter_c7 (Aug 9, 2014)

The Black Dahlia Murder-Ritual
Sylosis-Monolith/Edge of the Earth
Tool-10,000 Days
Dethklok-Dethalbum III
Oceano-Depths (guitar tone, but album production in general, it just sounds evil)

As far as metal that's as good as it gets to me. This isn't considering nonmetal guitar tone though.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 9, 2014)

I always had, and still have, a thing for Cradle of Filth's tone on Midian. Both rhythm and lead. 
There are definitely better tones in my opinion... But I don't love them. I love the Midian-tone.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 9, 2014)

Megadeth - Youthanasia Album
Queensryche - Empire Album
Dream Evil - Book of Heavy Metal Album


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 9, 2014)

Always changes with me. I really digging the tone on the new Monuments album this week..


----------



## t_rod (Aug 9, 2014)

DT - Train of Thought
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Decapitated - Organic Hallucinosis 
Symphony X - Iconoclast
Exodus - Shovel Headed Kill Machine


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 9, 2014)

Dabo Fett said:


> never knew there was chorus on these rhythms. Did they really use a chorus effect or is it just from slightly out of sync double/ triple tracking?



Listen to the first chord of Sad But True. It's really distinct there. And from there you can hear it on the rest of the album.


----------



## lewis (Aug 9, 2014)

Heart of Cowards Hope & Hinderance and Severance are crushing
Whitechapel self titled
Arch Enemy Doomsday machine I always liked
Monuments
After the Burial Rareform remaster


----------



## Alex6534 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mark Tremonti - All I Was
Alter Bridge - Blackbird
Killswitch Engage - Self titled (2009?)
Periphery - II
Protest The Hero - Volition 
Trivium - Vengeance Falls
Dream Theater - Live at Budokan 

So many others.


----------



## ninn (Aug 9, 2014)

My current favorites:
XYZ on the Hungry album
Chris Duarte on Texas Sugar Strat Magik
Vai - Passion and Warfare album
Carcass - Heartwork album


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 9, 2014)

Forgot Away from Devin.


----------



## volume8 (Aug 9, 2014)

alice in chains - black gives way to blue
fu manchu - eatin' dust
isis - oceanic
everything ty tabor from king's x
anthrax - worship music, among the living


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 11, 2014)

Tool - Aenima, Lateralus

I liked Adam Jones' tone more before he was playing with Diezels. He still sounds fuking incredible, I just liked the tone on these albums more. Remains to this day one of my guiding influences in seeking my own sound. It really had a mystic, enchanting yet heavy quality to it, remains to this day a very unique sound, and I love his clean work with the delay.

Old Man Gloom - Christmas, Meditations in B

So heavy. Walls and waves, a deluge of dripping sludgy of distortion pulverizing my face into nothing. So many of the songs are just on the verge of being totally lost in the thick rolling molasses flood of distortion, it's like they're barely hanging onto reality the entire time, about to be lost to the power of their own creation. They make very artful use of feedback textures as well, something that takes substantial skill to pull off.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 11, 2014)

Anything Brian May.


----------



## Fretless (Aug 11, 2014)

Dark Tranquility - Fiction
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Vanna - The Search Party Never Came
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress
Solution .45 - For Aeons Past


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 11, 2014)

Meshuggah - Nothing (remastered)
Dream Theater - everything, but in my ears Awake stands out a bit
U2 - Where the streets have no name
Deftones - The last two albums
Vai - PAW and Firegarden
Tool - Lateralus and 10.000 Days
Dave Gilmour - A momentary lapse of reason
Incubus - Morning view (but I love Einziger's tone even in the last album)
Guthrie Govan - both Aristocrats albums


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 11, 2014)

Demanufacture.


----------



## chassless (Aug 11, 2014)

seriously, this album

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObTDvMUMgr4


----------



## jerm (Aug 11, 2014)

Fretless said:


> Dark Tranquility - Fiction
> Opeth - Ghost Reveries
> Vanna - The Search Party Never Came
> Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress
> Solution .45 - For Aeons Past


we have very similar tastes 

I'm a big fan of all those listed.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 11, 2014)

Cannibal Corpse - Torture

Meshuggah - Koloss

Slayer - Reign in Blood & Seasons In The Abyss

Feared - Vinter (Specifically _Erased_, jesus)

Devildriver - The Last of Kind Words

Strapping Young Lad - City

Angel Vivaldi - Universal Language and Away With Words


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Aug 11, 2014)

Extol - Extol
Masterplan - Aeronautics
Mokoma - Tämän Maailman Ruhtinaan Hovi
Soilwork - Figure Number Five
Vildhjarta - Måsstaden

Ghost Reveries and Pitch Black Progress were already mentioned, but they are quite perfect indeed, as well as the tones on 10.000 Days.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 11, 2014)

Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh
Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance (also has the best bass drum ever, so meaty!)


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 11, 2014)

I like that there is a lot of love for Ghost Reveries. It's a pretty distinctive rhythm tone that really suits their D-ish tunings. The leads on that long middle break in Harlequin Forest are so epic. Very nice tone.

I've recently been getting into Nevermore. The vocals are kind of 80's-styled (which makes it harder to listen to overall) but the guitar tones are always great.

Off the top of my head with some of the amps they used IIRC:

Tool - Lateralus
Killswitch Engage - End of Heartgey
Gojira - From Mars to Sirius (Recto)
Opeth - Ghost Reveries (Dual Rec, G12K). 
Meshuggah - Chaosphere (Recto, GT-75?)
ISIS - Panopticon
Jeff Buckley (cleans) - All (JC-120, Tremoverb)
Graves at Sea (favorite d00m tone) - Pariah (Orange)
Bush (alternative/rock) - 16 Stone (Tremoverb/Muff)
Toadies (alternative/rock) - Rubberneck (JCM 800)

I think that when you get into lower tuned metals (Meshuggah, etc) the mix of distortion _on bass_ adds a lot to the perceived guitar tone. I love that ratty sound on Chaosphere and the "rolling tank" bass tone.


----------



## Fretless (Aug 11, 2014)

cGoEcYk said:


> I like that there is a lot of love for Ghost Reveries. It's a pretty distinctive rhythm tone that really suits their D-ish tunings. The leads on that long middle break in Harlequin Forest are so epic. Very nice tone.
> 
> I think that when you get into lower tuned metals (Meshuggah, etc) the mix of distortion _on bass_ adds a lot to the perceived guitar tone. I love that ratty sound on Chaosphere and the "rolling tank" bass tone.



For the first part, yeah I totally agree that it is awesome to see all the Opeth love, and that's actually my favorite opeth song. It's like the only reason I have one of the new variax guitars. I'm able to play the 12 string part, flip a switch and play the acoustic part, and then flip a switch to go back to the regular guitars while having it all sound convincing.

I would definitely agree with the second statement as well. If you look up most of the "how to make djent" videos on youtube and listen to their guitar tones, you'll find most of them are really thin, and just layer a thick paste of bass. To tie it to the above statement, I think a lot of opeths tone come from the fact that they really don't tune very deep, and their guitars have a lot of really well bodied natural tone, rather than having to supplement bass to fix a low end that was robbed.


----------



## maxturbator (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm gonna go ahead and cast another vote for Opeth's _Ghost Reveries_. I'd like to add _Deliverance_ to that list as well. I always lose my shit around the 2:28 mark of "Master's Apprentices" when both guitars kick in... So dry and so ballsy, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Aescyr (Aug 12, 2014)

So many great guitar tones out there. Bloodbath and ISIS have already been mentioned so I'll go with Hypocrisy's Abducted. That tone is beyond massive.


----------



## I Shot JR (Aug 12, 2014)

Metallica - The $5.98 EP (CRUNCH!!!)
Soilent Green - Inevitable Collapse in the Presence of Conviction
Both Superjoint Ritual albums (nastiest guitar tone ever, even the demos sounded better)
Slayer - South of Heaven
Down - NOLA (that tone would sound like sh*t on almost any other album)
Last four Iron Maiden albums (straddles the line between mid and high gain, CRUNCH!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5TUqTWYKGc


----------



## Krucifixtion (Aug 12, 2014)

Metallica - Black Album
Pantera - Far Beyond Driven
Morbid Angel - Gateways to Annihilation
Boston - Boston
Korn - Korn
Machine Head - Burn My Eyes
Meshuggah - None and DEI era
Gojira - The Way of All Flesh
Cannibal Corpse - The Wretched Spawn
Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh
Pink Floyd - Darkside of the Moon
Opeth - My Arms Your Hearse Era to the --- Ghost Reveries Era


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 12, 2014)

Sleep-Dopesmoker
Slipknot-Iowa
Converge-Axe to Fall
Code Orange Kids - Love is love//return to dust


----------



## oakentower (Aug 12, 2014)

High on Fire- De Vermis
YOB-Catharsis
The Beatles-Revolver
Black Sabbath-Volume 4
Pallbearer-Foundations Of Burden(early I know)
Hendrix-Band Of Gypsy's
Iron Maiden- Iron Maiden


----------



## Mawnsterr (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll make a proper list later (at work right now), but to all death metal fans, go listen to Gorguts' "Stiff and Cold" from there "Considered Dead". Actually, the tone from the whole album is amazing, but I love that song the most at this moment.

For some reason, the tone and groove just gets stuck in my head. 

Anyone agree?

Oh yeah sorry, one last and obvious one for me: Decpitated's "Nihility" album.


----------



## goose_78 (Aug 13, 2014)

My not be what people round here are into, but I've been digging beartooths tone on their debut "disgusting". Super simple, but heavy. It gets your head moving.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 13, 2014)

Suicide Silence - The Cleansing, Carcass - Heartwork and Thy Art Is Murder - Hate


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Galactic Pegasus-Invertebrate

Within Ruins-Calling Card

Periphery-All

Vildhjarta-Dagger

Animals as Leaders-All clean material, a decent bit of their distorted material


----------



## Nats (Aug 16, 2014)

Korn - st
Kings x - dogman


----------



## speedy thrash (Aug 16, 2014)

Satch- Always with me, always with you
Opeth- Blackwater park
KoRn- Falling away from me
New Mastodon stuff
Megadeth- Rust in Peace album


----------



## akinari (Aug 16, 2014)

Ty Tabor (l5 and rectifier tones)
Tool - Aenima
Melvins - Lysol
Rockets Red Glare (Canada) - Moonlight Desires
Godflesh - Selfless & Songs of Love & Hate
Full Blown Aids - S/T
Unearthly Trance - Electrocution and In the Red
Gorguts - Obscura (not necessarily my favorite isolated tone, but the way it mixes with the bass track is perfect)
Samo - All
Deftones - Selftitled
Eucharist - A Velvet Creation (totally the opposite of what most guitar tones for that style sounded like then. Warm and... cocoony.)

Probably tons more.


----------



## redstone (Aug 19, 2014)

Exodus - Exhibit A


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anybody found the tones on the new Slayer albums and Black Magnetic horrible? It almost sounds like hard rock to me; it's missing that crunch thrash needs.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 19, 2014)

Obituary's live DEAD album has massive brutal tone.
Six Feet Under albums also have that thick gutteral-grind.
Carcass's Necrotisism is the same way.

Not the best tone for technical stuff, but for what they do it's perfect.


----------



## Tzar27 (Aug 21, 2014)

Periphery - II. Studio tone perfection.
In Flames - the Jester Race. Call me crazy, but that crappy scooped-mids, Boss Metal Zone-fueled sound is what made me fall in love with extreme metal and heavy guitar playing.
At the Drive-In - Relationship of Command. Awesome, raw, chaotic, exhilarating. I still get a rush whenever I blast this record, especially Cosmonaut. Omar is a bloody genius.
Between the Buried and Me - Alaska. Heavy, full, and awesome on the distorted segments, and beautifully imperfect on the cleans. Backwards Marathon and Selkies unfailingly give me chills ever time I listen to them.
Coheed and Cambria - The Second Stage Turbine Blade. Driving and exciting in a similar vein as ATDI, but more refined. Plus, I love the "amateur" vibe the whole record has. Early Coheed has so much youthful energy in their music, it's hard not to love it (not that I don't love their new work, too - I do, just not as much!)
Mastodon - Crack the Skye. I don't know. Just go listen to the title track, it's something that my words will never do justice for.
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon. I might sound like a bandwaggoner for mentioning this, but I really, truly love the tone of this album. Gilmour (and Rodriguez-Lopez) made me fall in love with the Delay Pedal. Like Mastodon, the magic of the guitars on this record is far beyond the power of my words.
King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King. I don't know, this one's lost on me, too. Fripp plays an LP on the neck pickup with the tone all the way down through a fuzz pedal into a solid state amp. It's muddy, it's bizarre, it's awesome.
Scale the Summit - Carving Desert Canyons/The Migration. Everyone seems to hate EMGs, especially the cleans. This is why those people's opinions are wrong.
The Strokes - Is This It. Lo-Fi indie rock tunes have always held a special place in my heart. Especially with this record, the gentile crunchy-cleans have a certain carefree, honest quality to them that makes them shine and brings a melancholy smile to my face.
Thrice - Identity Crisis/The Illusion of Safety. Like The Strokes, early Thrice records have an honest, heartfelt quality to them, but in a completely different way. Cranked tube amps, fast guitars, and a more controlled DIY punk attitude. Sort of a middle ground between ATDI and The Strokes, mixing both of their best qualities.
Balance and Composure - I Just Want to be Pure. Like a harder, more "desperate" version of The Strokes' Is This It tone.
Balance and Composure - The Things We Think We're Missing - A _complete_ flip from their sound on their debut EP, the guitars on this record are full and dark. According to their studio diaries, they layered the living crap out of them with both overdriven and clean amps, and WOW did it ever turn out amazingly. Despite being very different from I Just Want to be Pure, they still retain the emotional weight that helped make the EP so memorable to me.

Long List is Long. Oh well, I like words


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 21, 2014)

Also wanted to add the whole production of Reign in Blood sounds amazing to me; I don't know if it's just a sign of great songwriting but the album doesn't sound dated at all to me.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Aug 21, 2014)

Really dig the twin guitar sound on Obscura's Omnivium. Also the melodic solo-y bit during Vortex Omnivium makes me soil myself with a mix of joy and bodily fluids every time I hear it.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Aug 21, 2014)

Queensryche-Rage for Order JCM800, dem mids
Queensryche Operation Mindcrime Modified Marshall 1959 I believe
Queensryche-Empire Soldano pre-amps, huge racks, and I believe a Stevens Pound cake?
A7X-City of Evil- Uberschall
Marty Friedman-Inferno. Anyone know what he used there? Its amazing to me.
Judas Priest- Painkiller 
Megadeth-Rust in Peace [unf]
Joe Satriani Surfing With the Alien [the title track especially]
Arch Enemy- War Eternal

Also dig some of Slash's tones.


----------



## gunch (Aug 21, 2014)

Chaosphere and None EP


----------



## darren (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## jordanky (Aug 21, 2014)

The three most tonally alluring records to me by a mile are:

He Is Legend - It Hates You 
Ramallah - Kill A Celebrity
The Wallflowers - Bringing Down The Horse

Honorable mentions:
Eagles - Hell Freezes Over (it's live and sounds like THAT!)
Transit - Listen and Forgive
The Acacia Strain - Continent

Side note... Could my list be any more random?


----------



## Adamewf (Aug 22, 2014)

Horizons - Singles EP
Protest the Hero - Fortress
Periphery - Periphery II
Intervals - In Time


----------



## sunung1188 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can answer this right away!

Deftones - Royal


----------



## Justaguitarist (Aug 7, 2021)

Most of Gilmour´s tones (especially the ones on Animals, DSOTM and WYWH). Also the guitar tones of Tool´s Lateralus. None is in my opinion one of the best meshuggah tones, along with Destroy Erase Improve and The Violent Sleep of Reason. John Petrucci had amazing guitar tones when he used Ibanez guitars, but now not so much idk it´s a matter of taste. Metallica´s Load and Reload tones are really good, actually, and Cathedral´s Forest of Equilibrium has a great tone.


----------



## Adieu (Aug 7, 2021)

Ooh zombie dinosaur thread


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 7, 2021)

First I noticed I posted here already, then noticed it was 7 years ago.

Anyway, this seems like a pretty timeless topic so I've been really enjoying the fuzz tones on this recently, it sounds incredibly good to me. Warm and blooming wall of sound without too much w0ww.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 30, 2021)

Fucking tool.


----------



## John (Aug 30, 2021)

Old thread, but why not:
Times of Grace- Hymn of a Broken Man
Santana- Supernatural
Black Dahlia Murder- Nocturnal
Mark Tremonti- A Dying Machine

and of course, Shine by Final Placement.


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 31, 2021)

Green Day- The entire Dookie and Insomniac Albums
Alter Bridge- Isolation, Down to My Last, In the Deep
Tremonti- If not For You
Avenged Sevenfold- Hail to the King
Metallica- The Unforgiven
Andy James- After Midnight
August Burns Red- The Narrative, Winter wilderness and The Ties that Bind
I Built The Sky- Up Into the Ether
Dream Theater- The Ministry of Lost Souls
Angel Vivaldi- Dopamine
Rabea Massaad- Silo (his silo demo song)
Nickelback- Song of Fire
Garth Brooks- Thunder Rolls (both the acoustic and electric tones)
Dragged Under- Chelsea
Daddy Rock- The River
Godsmack- The entire Faceless album (best hard rock tone of all time IMO)


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 31, 2021)

After all this time it is still this both guitar tone and production



Got into harder and harder music but I could listen to this AC/DC guitar tone all day long
Or this....


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 31, 2021)

The jangly clean tone from the intro to this song:


----------



## Hoss632 (Sep 12, 2021)

Also need to add the ambient clean tone for the intro to Distant Dream's Sleeping waves. most of their ambient/cleans in general are my favorite.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 12, 2021)

I have too many, but I'll go ahead and say that Dann Huff has great clean, rhythm, and lead tones.

The absolute epitome of the 80s rack rigs.


----------



## Pat (Sep 13, 2021)

I think The Black Dahlia Murder's tone on 'Nocturnal' is probably my favourite modern metal tone, I've not really heard anything else like it.

I love the tone on King Diamond's 'Them', I think it has a lot to do with the prominent bass.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 13, 2021)

Van Halen 1.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 19, 2021)

Cringy AF - Ola Englund


----------



## drb (Sep 19, 2021)

I've been obsessed with the guitar sounds on Bleed From Within - Fracture. The whole album's production is amazing to my ears.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Sep 19, 2021)

I've always liked the dry rhythm tones on Slayer's Seasons in the Abyss. I suppose it sounds dull compared to modern stuff, but I dig it, and I think somewhat unconsciously it's the tone I'm always trying to dial in. There's something elusive about the mids though...


----------



## wakjob (Sep 19, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Cringy AF - Ola Englund



He's gotten some of the best tones using his Solar guitar/pickups and the Plini plugin.
His video opening riffs sound great.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 19, 2021)

Tokai Telecaster through a Mesa


----------



## Paul McAleer (Sep 24, 2021)

Eric Johnson - cliffs of dover tone
Queen - (anything by them)
Chimpspanner - at the dreams edge leads
Meshuggah - Chaosphere/koloss/TVSOR
The black dahlia murder - nocturnal
After the burial - In dreams
Scale the summit - The collective


----------



## budda (Sep 24, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> First I noticed I posted here already, then noticed it was 7 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, this seems like a pretty timeless topic so I've been really enjoying the fuzz tones on this recently, it sounds incredibly good to me. Warm and blooming wall of sound without too much w0ww.




They sounded the exact same live. Wasnt expecting that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 24, 2021)

budda said:


> They sounded the exact same live. Wasnt expecting that.



That's legitimately impressive, I always took those tones for studio polish (not that it diminished my enjoyment any). Fuzzrocious made a signature fuzz for them, the Heliocentric. Seems like they're damn near impossible to find now.


----------



## budda (Sep 24, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> That's legitimately impressive, I always took those tones for studio polish (not that it diminished my enjoyment any). Fuzzrocious made a signature fuzz for them, the Heliocentric. Seems like they're damn near impossible to find now.



Sure you arent thinking of the Heliotropic, inspired by the Failure song of the same name?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 24, 2021)

budda said:


> Sure you arent thinking of the Heliotropic, inspired by the Failure song of the same name?



Oh, haha, I guess I am. weird, I wonder how I got that all mixed up, I've been operating on the above-state belief for years.


----------



## budda (Sep 24, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Oh, haha, I guess I am. weird, I wonder how I got that all mixed up, I've been operating on the above-state belief for years.



It's also something you can order at any time. My old band ran one since 2017, always a good time haha.


----------



## MFB (Sep 24, 2021)

I think if I had to do a list that covered all the bases of like, classic/modern/lead/rhythm, it'd look something like this:

Amon Amarth - _With Oden on Our Side_
Gojira - _From Mars to Sirius/Way of All Flesh_
Iced Earth - _Horror Show/The Glorious Burden_
Nevermore - _This Godless Endeavor_
Obscura_ - Akroasis_
Testament - _The Ritual_
Vinnie Moore_ - The Maze_
Windhand - _Grief's Infernal Flower
_
And for cleans? I guess just Guthrie Govan and Gilmour. If Devy toned down the reverb/delay to half of what he tends to use, he'd probably be on there too.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 26, 2021)

Arch Enemy - Wages of Sin

Arch Enemy - Anthems of Rebellion

Machine Head - Through the Ashes of Empires

Trivium - Shogun

Megadeth - United Abominations


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 27, 2021)

meshuggah - I

meshuggah - violent sleep of reason

literally anything meshuggah

also anything nevermore


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 28, 2021)

Carcass - Heartwork
Architects - Hollow crown
Sleep - Dopesmoker
Anthrax - Among the living
Testament - The Gathering
Suicide Silence - The cleansing


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 29, 2021)

Mutter and Reise, Reise have my favorite recorded tones for sure. Love that shit. 

devin has some fantastic tones buy there is so much shot going on it’s hard to just pinpoint the guitar tone itself.


----------



## Protestheriphery (Sep 30, 2021)

Veil of Maya- ID, False Idol
Meshuggah- Obzen, Violent Sleep of Reason
Sylosis- Conclusion of an Age
Gojira- Way of all Flesh, L'Enfant Sauvage
Killswitch Engage- (self titled)
Protest the Hero- Fortress, Scurrilous
Alice in Chains- Black Gives Way to Blue, The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here
Megadeth- Countdown to Extinction
Alterbridge- (nice chuggy PRS/Recto stuff)
Chevelle- Wonder What's Next
Deftones


----------



## soldierkahn (Oct 4, 2021)

Architects - Match Made In Heaven
Polaris - Consume
Alter Bridge - Down To My Last
Flaw - Recognize


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 10, 2021)

Van Halen - Van Halen II

In Flames - A Sense of Purpose 

Periphery - P3

Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies

Lamb of God - Sacrament 

Meshuggah - Obzen

Call me basic, but a LOT of my favorite albums/tones were cut with a boosted 5150 into a Recto cab  All That Remains, August Burns Red, early Bullet For My Valentine, Parkway Drive, Whitechapel, etc.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 10, 2021)

personal favs...

rtl, mop, gdr


----------



## Akkush (Oct 10, 2021)

Morbid Angel - Gateways to Annihilation


----------



## slavboi_delight (Oct 10, 2021)

Pat said:


> I think The Black Dahlia Murder's tone on 'Nocturnal' is probably my favourite modern metal tone, I've not really heard anything else like it.
> 
> Everytime i hear a song of Nocturnal, I listen through the whole album. My fav Dahlia album even though i love all of them.
> Mark Lewis and Suecof went all in on that one.


----------



## gabito (Oct 14, 2021)

Nothing groundbreaking:

Carcass - Heartwork
Metallica - Master of Puppets / Black Album
Cloudkicker - Subsume
Joe Satriani - The Extremist
Alice in Chains - Dirt
Testament - Low
Killswitch Engage - most albums, they sound consistently good I think.
Messhugah - ObZen
Megadeth - Countown to Extinction
Obituary - World Demise
Morbid Angel - Covenant
Machine Head - Burn My Eyes / The More Things Change
Sepultura - Arise
Anthrax - We've Come For You All
Fear Factory - Digimortal

Those are pretty different tones, but they serve their purpose well. If anything, I'd personally go for something like Heartwork's or Arise's tone if I could only pick one.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 15, 2021)

I think I’ll add a few to my list from 7 years ago. 

Jeff Buckley - His guitar tone is the stuff you would hear in heaven if it existed.

The Guitar player in in Tycho. Same. That whole project is like that. I listen to more of that kind of stuff now than I do anything specifically guitar driven.

Boston. Like, pick an album. Everything sounds incredible. Saw them live. Sounded just as good. 

Finally, mine. Because it’s finally what I hear in my head. I’m keyed in to what inspires me to write music and scratches my internal itch. Most amps, I can make it happen relatively quickly too.


----------



## gabito (Oct 15, 2021)

Thaeon said:


> Boston. Like, pick an album. Everything sounds incredible. Saw them live. Sounded just as good.



I recently started listening to them, the tone and overall production is amazing indeed.


----------



## slavboi_delight (Oct 15, 2021)

Just to throw my 2 cents in

Every Black Dahlia record - especially Nocturnal
Death - Symbolic 
Archspire - Relentless Mutation 
Mastodon - Everything, especially Blood Mountain though 
Obscura - Diluvium (love the "low gain" approach on that), can barely make one out that i do not like 
Entombed - Left Hand Path 
At the Gates - Slaughter of the Soul (HM2 Gang)
Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralasis
Gojira - The Way of all Flesh, L'enfaunt Sauvage
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Mamoru Goriku - Estimated 
Witchcraft - Legend 
Psycroptic - As the Kingdowm Drowns 
Fit For An Autopsy - Absolute Hope, Absolute Hell 
Black Peaks - Statues 
All Them Witches - Lightning at the Door 
Manchester Orchestra - Simple Math 
Ulcerate - Stare into Death and be Still (ridiculous album through and through)
Dyscarnate - With all their Might 
Bleed From Within - Fracture 
KSE - Pretty much all of them 
Vale of Pnath - Accursed 
Parius - The Eldritch Realm (underrated band) 
BTBAM - Alaska, Automata you name it 
Dark Funeral - Angelus Exuro Pro Eternus
Parkway Drive - Horizons

I'll leave it at that for now


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Oct 15, 2021)

I love love love the rhythm guitar tone in "Square Hammer" by Ghost.


----------



## MFB (Oct 19, 2021)

slavboi_delight said:


> Parius - The Eldritch Realm (underrated band)



A cut so deep, I had to do a double take to make sure I was right


----------



## NoodleFace (Oct 19, 2021)

Nuno Bettencourt's tone on Pornograffiti (and other albums) is probably my favorite of all time. He really nailed that brown/woody sounds in a different yet similar way to EVH.


----------



## slavboi_delight (Oct 19, 2021)

MFB said:


> A cut so deep, I had to do a double take to make sure I was right


I literally don't get this quote


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 19, 2021)

slavboi_delight said:


> I literally don't get this quote


I think he means that because the band/song is so underrated/not well known, he had to make sure that he got the name right?


----------



## slavboi_delight (Oct 19, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> I think he means that because the band/song is so underrated/not well known, he had to make sure that he got the name right?


That was and still would be my first guess.


----------



## MFB (Oct 19, 2021)

slavboi_delight said:


> I literally don't get this quote



I've had both their albums in my Spotify library for a little while, and I've never heard anyone EVER mention them even in a niche place like this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 19, 2021)

Too lazy to see if I posted in this thread, so fuck it. 

Emigrate self-titled album
Alter Bridge - AB3 and The Last Hero
Tremonti - All I Was
Iced Earth - Something Wicked 1
Fear Factory - Demanufacture and Mechanize
Alice in Chains - BGWTB and TDPDH
In Flames - Colony and Clayman
Billy Talent - ...Pretty much everything. 
Heaven and Hell - The Devil You Know
Kyuss - Once again, pretty much everything
Static X - Machine and Shadow Zone
Korn - The Paradigm Shift and Serenity of Suffering


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 19, 2021)

Van Halen - throughout the years. Cathedral, Unchained, Eruption, Drop Dead Legs, Poundcake, Dont Tell Me, Fire in the Hole, etc. 

Kings X - Dogman. Ok it’s prob Dug’s 12-string bass but damn this album crushes speakers.

Magic Sam - All Your Lovin and Lookin Good (Sam’s Boogie)

Clapton - JM&BB album… Stepping Out. Also Sunshine of Your Love with Cream.

Hendrix - so many, but All Along the Watchtower of I had to pick one?

SRV - so many, but maybe Lenny if I had to pick one.

Foreigner - Hot Blooded (that chorus)

AC/DC - not the hugest fan, but damn songs like Back in Black created the dimed Marshall 412 sound.

Gilmour - Comfortably Numb and Shine on You Crazy Diamond are highlights for sure. 

Black Sabbath (Iommi) - Wizard and Sweet Leaf
John Mayer - Slow Dancing in a Burning Room


----------



## gunch (Oct 19, 2021)

Wormed - Krigshu and Exodromos
Sarpanitum - Despoilment of Origin
Cryptopsy - None so Vile
Nevermore - Politics of Ecstasy and Dreaming Neon Black
Disincarnate - Dreams of the Carrion Kind
Psycroptic - (ob)Servant
Suffocation - Despise the Sun
Disgorge - She Lay Gutted
Defeated Sanity - Passages into Deformity
Nile - Black Seeds of Vengeance
Born of Osiris - The New Reign
Glass Casket - Desperate Man's Diary
Car Bomb - Centralia
Burnt By the Sun - The Soundtrack to Your Personal Revolution
Pig Destroyer - Prowler in the Yard and Terrifyer
Meshuggah - None EP, reNothing and Chaosphere
Stoort neer - en glad titel på en sorglig skiva
Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 19, 2021)

Prince- Purple Rain
Kittie- Choke and Paperdoll
Cannibal Corpse- Death Walking Terror
Metallica- The Unnamed Feeling
The Agony Scene- Eyes Sewn Shut
Hate Eternal- Spiritual Holocaust 
Gorgoroth- Rebirth
Morbid Angel- Summoning Redemption


----------



## slavboi_delight (Oct 20, 2021)

MFB said:


> I've had both their albums in my Spotify library for a little while, and I've never heard anyone EVER mention them even in a niche place like this


ah very nice!
I had BTBAM on shuffle in spotify and the playlist had ended, so spotify suggested this and i was like: "wow, that's an odd BTBAM song, better check" that's pretty much how i found out about them 
The whole circus like theme on eldritch realm was really refreshing to hear. 
But same here, nobody i know has ever heard of them.


----------



## hebing_rain (Apr 11, 2022)

Necrophagist- (all works)
Carcass- Heartwork 
Morbid Angel- Domination 
Meshuggah- Nothing 
After the burial - anything but the first album


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Apr 14, 2022)

Wage War - Deadweight (INSANELY underrated here how chunky these rhythm tones are)

Crowbar - Symmetry in Black (been trying to get this sound out of an Orange for a year now)

Slaughter to Prevail - Made in Russia (once again underrated modern mix even for lead tones)

Cane Hill - Krewe d'Amour (2021 song where drop E sounds legitimately aggressive and huge)

Deftones - Diamond Eyes (8 string that doesn't djent is good)

Brutality Will Prevail - Scatter the Ashes (best hardcore tone I've ever heard)

Carcass - Surgical Steel (Heartwork is good but this one is a little more aggressive and cutting imo)

In Flames - literally any, I can't name a single album that straight up sounds bad outside of the 2020 re recorded garbage



someone come argue with me


----------



## DoctorStoner (Apr 14, 2022)

Diamond Eyes is incredible.

Then again I also love Djent like the 'Live' Hacktivist Niggas in Paris video.
Most/all of Volumes albums.

Also, A Plea for Purging - Depravity is a quintessential metal tone.


----------



## estin (Apr 14, 2022)

Rammstein Herzeleid album
skinny puppy - death
disturbed - meaning of life
orgy - fiction
coal chamber - el cu cuy
coal chamber - beckoned


----------



## Werecow (Apr 14, 2022)

Fear Factory - Demanufacture

Carcass - Necroticism

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade

Deftones - Around the Fur

Face Down - Mindfield

Entombed - Clandestine

GZR - Plastic Planet


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Apr 18, 2022)

Tough question, but here's a few...

Megadeth - Rust in Peace
Carcass - Heartwork
Death - Symbolic / The Sound of Perseverance
Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Entombed - Left Hand Path
Bolt Thrower - War Master
Opeth - Blackwater Park
John Petrucci - Terminal Velocity
Steve Vai - Passion & Warfare
Black Sabbath - Masters of Reality
Electric Wizard - Dopethrone
Kyuss - ...and the Circus Leaves Town
Motorhead - Overkill
Tool - 10,000 Days
Iced Earth - Night of the Stormrider
Blind Guardian - Imaginations from the Other Side
Pathfinder - Beyond the Space, Beyond the Time
Symphony X - anything
Wintersun
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
Amon Amarth - With Oden on Our Side


----------



## magicpad (Apr 19, 2022)

When I got my Quad Cortex last year I wanted to refine my sound so I consulted one of my favorite metal guitar tones... the first Mice and Men record..... lo and behold Joey Sturgis used POD farm of all things LMAO


----------



## Gmork (Apr 24, 2022)

Off the top of my head its all about dying fetus' killing on adrenaline and suffocations despise the sun! (at least as far as metal goes) oh and also L7 bricks are heavy which i think was some sort of an old maestro fuzz but used in a more metal context sounded wicked! 
Not sure EXACTLY what was used but certainly some form of vh140/ss150 sorta thing.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2022)

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction and Youthanasia 
Black Label Society - 1919 Eternal


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 25, 2022)

Gorefest, both La Muerte and Rise to Ruin. 
Architects - hollow crown


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 25, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Off the top of my head its all about dying fetus' killing on adrenaline and suffocations despise the sun! (at least as far as metal goes) oh and also L7 bricks are heavy which i think was some sort of an old maestro fuzz but used in a more metal context sounded wicked!
> Not sure EXACTLY what was used but certainly some form of vh140/ss150 sorta thing.



L7 changed my life in high school. They are so fucking cool.

Similar era, I have always really dug the guitar tone from Nirvana's Lounge Act, even before I played guitar or knew anything about "t0an," I knew that was a really cool sound.

Just noticed there's a remaster, not sure I like it as much, maybe just not what my ears are used to. I listened to that song thousands of times as a teen. The remaster seems to have a little less grit to it.


----------



## chinnybob (Apr 26, 2022)

- Metallica: And Justice For All. Don't care about the bass, guitar tone is so massive it's not even needed.
- Linkin Park: Hybrid Theory
- Lostprophets: Start Something. I read somewhere they recorded this using a tele inside a faraday cage they built which is awesome.
- My Bloody Valentine: Loveless
- Muse: Origin of Symmetry

Also Fightstar on NERV/SEELE is probably my favourite heavy tone of all time. I've spent most of my guitar playing life trying to replicate it.


----------



## gunch (Apr 27, 2022)

gunch said:


> Wormed - Krigshu and Exodromos
> Sarpanitum - Despoilment of Origin
> Cryptopsy - None so Vile
> Nevermore - Politics of Ecstasy and Dreaming Neon Black
> ...


Adding A Celebration of Guilt. It's quickly becoming one of my favorite sounding albums. So much that the albums after from Arsis do absolutely nothing for me. Psycroptic's first album is more fun than I remembered too.


----------



## Hoss632 (Apr 27, 2022)

Green Day- Dookie and Insomniac albums
Godsmack- Faceless Album
Tremonti- Marching in Time album
311- Self titles album
Avenged Sevenfold- Hail to the King album
Bullet for my Valentine- Fever album
Metallica- Black album
August Burns Red- Guardians Album
Periphery- Hail Stan album
Angel Vivaldi- Synapse album
I Built the Sky- The Zenith Rise album
Distant Dream- last 3 albums


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Apr 28, 2022)

Cannibal Corpse - any of them
Knocked Loose - Laugh Tracks
Nile - any of them
Behemoth - Evangelion
Whitechapel - Kin, Our Endless War, The Valley
Arch Enemy - War Eternal
Carcass - Heartwork
Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine
Nails - any of them (especially Endless Resistance)
Gatecreeper - Deserted
Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus
Havok - Time is Up
Exodus - Tempo of the Damned
Testament - The Gathering, Dark Roots of Earth
Entombed - any of them
Temple of Void - Lords of Death
The Black Dahlia Murder - Nightbringers
Mastodon - Leviathan, Crack the Skye
Blood Red Throne - Affiliated with Suffering
Sleep - Dopesmoker
Pantera - Far Beyond Driven
Metallica - Am I Evil?
Slayer - Reign in Blood, South of Heaven
Dissection - Storm of the Lights Bane
Black Sabbath - Master of Reality, Paranoid, Self Titled
Black Tongue - I’m so Tired of Sighing
Power Trip - Nightmare Logic


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 28, 2022)

So so many, but the tone on Bodom’s Hatebreeder is everything I want.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 28, 2022)

Absolutely sublime. Carlson's best work since Bees Made Honey IMO.


----------



## syzygy (Apr 28, 2022)

Hard question, but here are a few tones that I've been super into:

Meshuggah - pretty much any album by them, but I'll give the nod to Destroy Erase Improve and Chaosphere
Periphery - again, pretty much any album by them, but I think their tones were the best on PII and on Juggernaut: Alpha/Omega
Gojira - The Way of All Flesh, From Mars to Sirius, Magma
Mastodon - Remission, Leviathan, Crack the Skye
Mick Gordon - DOOM 2016
TTDTE - Danza IIII: The Alpha - The Omega
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Loathe - ILIIAITE
Polyphia - NLND
Dance Gavin Dance - Acceptance Speech, Instant Gratification, Artificial Selection
Plini - Other Things, Handmade Cities (all of his albums have good tone, but these stand a cut above imo)
The Contortionist - Language
Pat Methany - all his stuff, but I particularly like the sound of Bright Size Life and One Quiet Night
Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache, As Daylight Dies
Attack Attack - Self-titled (Say what you will about that band, but they had some mean guitar tone on that album)
Architects - Holy Hell
Muse - Absolution, Black Holes and Revelations
Rage Against the Machine - Self-titled
The White Stripes - Elephant
Devin Townsend - his live albums (I legitimately think he sounds better live)


And on a slightly different note, I'll throw in Weezer's Pinkerton. I don't think the guitar tone on that album sounds good, but given the lyrical content of the album, and the overall nasty vibe the album has, I think the trashy guitar tone actually works really well in the context of the album.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 28, 2022)

One I recently got back into was the Acacia Strain's Dead Walk, man the tones on that album were just aggressive as shit and thick and wooly. Love it.

Just started listening to END as well and love their HM2 blend sound.


----------



## Bodes (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm going to go for some left-field choices for this forum.

Cradle of Filth - Midian 
Fuel - Sunburn (although let's face it, they are just going for a Metallica Load sound, which is also awesome!)
Godsmack - Awake
The Offspring - for the albums Smash through to Conspiracy of One.


----------



## Dooky (Apr 28, 2022)

Metallica - And Justice For All


----------



## estin (Apr 29, 2022)

Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox. Especially on the chorus when layered with that OSC-sync analog synth line. So well done.

Minute of decay is also great, sounds like 7 gauge strings - tubescreamer - old radio.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

George Harrison's slide tone in this song


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Apr 30, 2022)

My favorite is the album Kill by Cannibal Corpse. It's just so heavy, huge and rich

Close second is Mr. Patate by the french parody band Ultra Vomit when they were still purely a brutal death/grind band.


----------



## BurningRome (May 6, 2022)

Left field here...

Smashing Pumpkins - Song: Aeroplane Flies High

When the song kicks into distorted guitars the gain structure for the band is not something you'd ever expect them to use. So glad it was used. Made that song pretty rad.

I've assumed it was an Orange, but I have no idea.


----------



## onefingersweep (May 6, 2022)

Allan Holdsworth - Wardenclyffe Tower
Andy Timmons - Resolution
Black Sabbath - Master Of Reality
Brett Garsed - Dark Matter
Dream Theater - Image & Words
Dream Theater - Awake
Gojira - From March To Sirius
Iron Maiden - Killers
Iron Maiden - Somewhere In Time
Iron Maiden - Brave New World
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze
Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child
Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien
Joe Satriani - Satch Boogie
Joe Satriani - Echo
Meshuggah - Everything, especially the 8-string stuff.
Metallica - Kill em All
Metallica - Ride The Lightening
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Shawn Lane - Powers Of Ten
Shawn Lane - The Tri Tone Fascination
Sybreed - Slave Design (I actually think it was recorded with a Line 6 POD, but I'm not sure. Either way they make it sound super heavy and awesome).
Van Halen - Everything
Yngwie Malmsteen - Rising Force
Yngwie Malmsteen - Marching Out
Yngwie Malmsteen - Odessey
Yngwie Malmsteen - Fire & Ice
Yngwie Malmsteen - Magnum Opus
ZZ Top - Everything. One of those bands, just like Van Halen, who doesn't change their sound much, it's basically the same and it's always killer.


----------



## amonb (May 6, 2022)

Kings X - Dogman
RATM - self-titled
AIC - Three-Legged Dog
Down - NOLA
Crowbar - self-titled
Carcass - Swansong


----------



## amonb (May 6, 2022)

BurningRome said:


> Left field here...
> 
> Smashing Pumpkins - Song: Aeroplane Flies High


agree 100%


----------



## SixStrings_Monk (May 6, 2022)

Without putting much thought on it,
Dark Clouds and Silver Linings - Heavy tones here might be what rings in my head (cleans suck tho lel)
Master Boot Record, Interrupt Request
Gojira - anything by them sounds huge, also a big fav
Animals as Leaders - Meanwhile, their clean tone might be my favorite, I wish I can sound half as good one day
Chords of Orion, Wood - acoustic and echoes equals awesome


----------



## pahulkster (May 8, 2022)

estin said:


> Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox. Especially on the chorus when layered with that OSC-sync analog synth line. So well done.
> 
> Minute of decay is also great, sounds like 7 gauge strings - tubescreamer - old radio.


Daisy was such a cool player. Manson never got anybody that could replace him imo.


----------



## Guamskyy (May 9, 2022)

The Contortionist’s first album “Exoplanet.”

Super saturated & thicccc but still clear


----------



## rikwebb (May 10, 2022)

Converge - All We Love We Leave Behind
Terror - Keepers Of The Faith
The Cure - Disintegration
Isis - In The Absence Of Truth
Van Halen - 5150
Metallica - AJFA
Killswitch Engage - Alive Or Just Breathing
Sikth - Death Of A Dead Day
AC/DC - Powerage
Alice in Chains - Dirt


----------



## soldierkahn (May 20, 2022)

im preparing to get scathing responses but.....

Creed - What If


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 20, 2022)

soldierkahn said:


> im preparing to get scathing responses but.....
> 
> Creed - What If



I'm gonna be real and say butt rock had some sick guitar tones, it was just the utter shit vocals and lack of creativity that stuffs it every time. 5 Finger Death Punch sounds really fucking good but the songwriting sucks dick.


----------



## soldierkahn (May 20, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I'm gonna be real and say butt rock had some sick guitar tones, it was just the utter shit vocals and lack of creativity that stuffs it every time. 5 Finger Death Punch sounds really fucking good but the songwriting sucks dick.



I couldnt agree more brother. I love jamming to the songs because theyre fun, but fuck me theyre predictable lol. Im a huge FFDP tone fan, but the actual substance to the songs not so much. I stopped paying attention after American Capitalist.....


----------



## Hoss632 (May 23, 2022)

gabito said:


> I recently started listening to them, the tone and overall production is amazing indeed.


Their guitarist Tom Scholz was a literal perfectionist and widely responsible for how great their albums sounded.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 12, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Their guitarist Tom Scholz was a literal perfectionist and widely responsible for how great their albums sounded.


Hell of an organist too.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Kosthrash (Jun 15, 2022)

- Everything from Gary Moore.
- Early Metallica (Hetfield) + Hardwired...
- Annihilator (Jeff Waters) - killer tone!!!
- Paradise Lost (Icon)
- Overkill rhythm guitars


----------



## michael_bolton (Jun 15, 2022)

- Chuck's tone on rhythm parts on Scream Bloody Gore and solo tone on Leprosy
- Napalm Death - Harmony Corruption
- AC/DC - pretty much all studio albums (other than Fly on the Wall and Blow Up Your Video) - Let There be Rock, Back in Black and Flick of the Switch probably top 3
- Necrophagist solo tones
- Old school rockabilly tones - Carl Perkins - Blue Suede Shoes, Matchbox type stuff
- Cannibal Corpse - rhythm tones off of Tomb of the Mutilated
- Demolition Hammer - Epidemic of Violence rhythm tones


----------



## Hoss632 (Jun 16, 2022)

Gonna add Architects recorded tones for Doomsday. In terms of being tuned down that low, best recorded tone I've heard. And honestly the fact that live the song sounds pretty much identical also speaks to how quality their tone is.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 1, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Gonna add Architects recorded tones for Doomsday. In terms of being tuned down that low, best recorded tone I've heard. And honestly the fact that live the song sounds pretty much identical also speaks to how quality their tone is.


soi fucking much this..... i would vote for this one as well as Match Made In Heaven from AOGHAU


----------



## narojo (Jul 1, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Tool - Aenima, Lateralus
> 
> I liked Adam Jones' tone more before he was playing with Diezels. He still sounds fuking incredible, I just liked the tone on these albums more. Remains to this day one of my guiding influences in seeking my own sound. It really had a mystic, enchanting yet heavy quality to it, remains to this day a very unique sound, and I love his clean work with the delay.
> 
> ...


As a Diezel player, I'm a little bummed to hear you say that, and I love Tool and Adam Jones, but he only uses channel 3 on the VH4 it seems like. Everything else is blended with that. I'm not super familiar with his set up, but I'm more a fan of Danny Carey and Justin Chancellor.

Also, I'm super bummed that nobody mentioned Randy Rhoads thus far. I picked up Blizzard of Ozz when I was a kid, and he was one of my first true inspirations! Granted, there are so many out there now who are awesome. Also, am I the only Hendrix tone chaser here?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jul 5, 2022)

TBDM - Verminous 
Dying Fetus - Wrong one


----------

